# Michelle Hunziker in a swimming pool in Milano Marittima - 10.07.2018 (4x)



## RickSanchez (10 Juli 2018)

​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Juli 2018)

Bootylicious! :drip:


----------



## Punisher (11 Juli 2018)

ein Weltklasse-Arsch


----------



## frank63 (11 Juli 2018)

Sehr schick.


----------



## bodywatch (11 Juli 2018)

Sieht sogar mit Haube noch gut aus ....


----------



## gunnar86 (12 Juli 2018)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## thoht (12 Juli 2018)

Niedliche Badekappe 

Herzlichen Dank für die Bilder


----------



## UsualSuspekt (13 Juli 2018)

vielen dank


----------



## Ramone226 (14 Juli 2018)

dieser arsch kanns ich einfach sehen lassen


----------



## knutschi (15 Juli 2018)

Was für eine schreckliche Badekappe


----------



## Bowes (15 Juli 2018)

*Sehr süße die Michelle.*


----------



## knutschi (18 Nov. 2018)

Die Frau ist wirklich ein Hammer


----------



## Nukeman (18 Nov. 2018)

Leute, altert sie denn überhaupt nicht?

Michelle Hunziker ist 41 Jahre alt.

Wahnsinn, wie sie immer noch aus sieht !!!


----------



## Tittelelli (18 Nov. 2018)

Ramone226 schrieb:


> dieser arsch kanns ich einfach sehen lassen



da kann Deine Gummipuppe nicht mithalten? Oder?:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Österreich (22 Nov. 2018)

Danke für den tollen Beitrag


----------



## jajing5 (29 Nov. 2018)

Definitiv! :thumbup:


Punisher schrieb:


> ein Weltklasse-Arsch


----------



## Seebär (6 Dez. 2018)

tolll klasse rote Farbe...


----------



## Heavy (22 Dez. 2018)

Sie ist immer noch süß! Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## peter.hahn (15 Jan. 2019)

unglaublich


----------



## Frantz00 (19 Jan. 2019)

Geiler Hut.


----------



## pilaski (19 Jan. 2019)

Wundervoller Hintern!!! Immer noch sexy as hell


----------



## hirnknall (19 Jan. 2019)

RickSanchez schrieb:


> ​



2 € für ein Handtuch, na ja soso

Was dann erst diese exquisite Badekappe kosten mag


----------



## chunkyfx (20 Jan. 2019)

danke schon. sehr geil


----------

